# '66 Build sheet



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm trying to compare a build sheet to the PHS document on the way a '66 LeMans was built, and everything matches up except that on the PHS sheet there aren't boxes 74 thru 77 that the build sheet shows numeric characters G, W, P, and W respectively. Anyone have an idea what those letters indicate the car was built with? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Within the PHS Documents there should be a Manifest code sheet outlining the Column/Line codes;

Column 74-G = 3:23 REAR
Column 75&76 W-P + 326 Engine w/250 HP
Column 77&78 (Relate to trans code But I can't find my list)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok looking at Column 77-W = Wide Ratio
Column 78-4 = 4-speed

Are these all still with the car?


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. As far as i can tell all the coded options are still with the car. I don't own it yet, just doing my due diligence with the info that the owner provided. There are at 2 issues that don't show on the PHS docs that he claims....either intentional or unintentional. First that it has "factory" Rally gauges. The car does have them but as you can see, they are not highlighted on the document, as well as his statement that it has a 3:23 ratio Safe-T-Track rear end, again a Safe-T-Track is not highlighted. But the 74-G at least confirms it to have been built with the 3:23. But it does have the original 326 and 4 speed with console, standard brakes and power steering. I thought there might be another PHS page missing that might have explained the missing codes. On the column 75-76, what does the W-P indicate? Thanks for your research and input.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As shown above 75 & 76 WP is the stamp that would be on the engine block which denotes 326 C/i W/250HP.

As far as the Gauges and Safe T Track IMHO it's safe to say they didn't come with this build.
Not hard to add and really doesn't hurt value if installation/date correct.


----------

